# Metal Roof Ice "breakers" that dont screw into roof?



## rooferforlife (Mar 16, 2015)

My dad owns a gutter business in central texas and for the first time in his career has a homeowner who wants an "ice break" installed on his roof. He does not want something screwed into his roof though so I was curious if anyone knew of any premade product you can buy that would fit the bill.


Thanks


----------



## 1985gt (Dec 21, 2010)

As in snow guards?

There is many styles, what kind of roofing material?


----------



## rooferforlife (Mar 16, 2015)

It is a standing seam metal roof. The problem is ice forms at the top of the roof and when it slides down in knocks off the gutters and damages whatever is beneath the ice.

I have seen some products that appeared to be screwed into metal roofs before but this homeowner does not want to put holes in such an expensive roof.

When the salesman sold him the roof he used the fact that there were no holes as a big sales point and it stuck.


----------



## llmotoll (Feb 27, 2015)

s-5.com


----------



## 1985gt (Dec 21, 2010)

Yep S-5 clamps. They clamp on to the standing seam and you can get metal to match the color of the roof.

The system will hold the ice/snow up on the roof so it can melt naturally and not do the damage you are describing.


----------



## midmich (Dec 16, 2014)

S-5 would be the best bet. they will also hold up the longest. If you visit S-5's web site you can enter in your information of the roof and they will let you know what they style S-5 to use. 

But a less expensive option is using the Snoblox ACE If use Novaflex Sealant or equivalent you can stick them to the roof. But for the sealant to cure it will have to be at least 45 degrees out for a minimum of 7 days. If you want to try the SnoBlox we have them in stock along with the Novaflex Sealant.


----------

